# Engine Carnage



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Below is a picture of a piston removed from an engine we received this week. The good news for the customer is that we will have the engine completely remanufactured in less than 2 weeks so they can get right back to riding. Contact us here at nFLOW for all of your engine/transmission reman needs! You can reach us at 812-402-8282 or visit us on the web at 301 Moved Permanently.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you see some weird stuff 
but this is about the best i have seen


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I've seen broke and missing skirts but never folded-in. I can't imagine an owner running a machine long enough to do that either.


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep, this one was a bit strange so thought you might enjoy seeing it up close.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: WOW!


----------

